

Zimbabwe’s multi-currency confusion (Bitcoin to the rescue?) - Edmond
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-26034078

======
paulhauggis
Bitcoin to the rescue? The average person in Zimbabwe doesn't have access to
clean water, let alone a computer and capability to use Bitcoin as a currency.

